# Arizona Trip Questions



## Jacobospider5 (May 28, 2016)

Hey guys Im doing a week of collecting in late June. What would be some good spots to hit and what will be active during this time? Thanks guys!


----------



## Desert scorps (May 29, 2016)

Well, everything will be active haha. What are you wanting to collect? Maybe we can help you find locations.


----------



## Jacobospider5 (May 29, 2016)

I am interested mostly in tarantulas, trapdoor spiders, funnel web spiders, vinegaroons, amblypigids, and awesome beetles.


----------



## Blackout14 (May 29, 2016)

A good easy and quick way is to drive the back roads at night in the dessert areas preferable near water you will see all kinds of stuff that way


----------



## myrmecophile (Jun 11, 2016)

Unless the rains have begun by then, late June may be a little early for many of what you are looking for.


----------



## gunslinger (Jun 12, 2016)

Late June likely won't be ideal.  Lots of the great AZ stuff doesn't come out in force until the monsoon season is in full swing.  Like myrmecophile said above, if you get a good rain or two it will help out. 

That being said, its AZ so there is certainly still good stuff to be found. 

The important question is where in Arizona will you be?


----------



## Jacobospider5 (Jun 14, 2016)

I will be in Kingman, Flagstaff, and Tucson


----------

